# Transmission drain or flush?



## Account deactivated (Apr 3, 2014)

Sup guys
So i think i may need a transmission flush or drain soon. My altima 2001 has been acting up lately and i feel like its definitely a transmission problem.
One of the problems is i keep loosing power when accelerating. 
Also a weird burning smell from the engine and above 40mph a weird noise (loud humming) is heard from the front hood. 

Im going to try doing a transmission drain and hope it helps. No engine light is on by the way. Just curious as to what everybody else thinks. Any comments will greatly be appreciated. 

Thank you, and have a blessed day


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like you are guessing about the transmission. My guess would be more engine related. Is your transmission fluid low? how dirty is it? Good luck. Prayers may be needed LOL


----------



## Account deactivated (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you much for the feedback. Here's the thing.
A while back after i took my car for maintenance, the guy told me i needed a tranny flush/drain by 150000 miles, (i'm currently at 164000 and haven't done one yet as i've heard really bad experiences from doing a flush on a really old car) 

Also, when i mentioned loosing power, i mean like literally STEPPING ON THE GAS PEDAL AL THE WAY TO THE FLOOR....but only doing 45mph... 
And whenever i let go of the gas pedal, the car slows down way too fast than it usually used to. Like the deceleration is almost the same as hitting the brakes gently.

I don't know, i'm still trying to diagnose and find what the real problem is.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dont do a flush-- just have it drained and filled twice and see if the new transmission fluid helps things out. Sounds like you probably need to bring the car somewhere for a diagnosis. Are you getting any check engine lights or codes? Maybe your car is going into safe mode.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Account deactivated (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks and theres no engine light on the dash at all. I'll do the drain instead and see if it helps.
Also would bad wheel bearing have anything to to with the tranny? At one point im stepping on the gas (gear on Drive) but car just rocks back and forth and doesnt move at all. And theres spinning movements behind the wheels. I dont know just wanted to see if that problem is related.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems weird you have no engine codes or flashing transmission symbol on dash. In your question and answers you never mention the state and level of your transmission fluid. Is it low? Is it burnt? With your engine running and the hood up where is the smell and noise coming from. To the best of my knowledge bad bearings have nothing to do with the transmission. Its not as if you wont hear them or notice change in suspension or steering feel. In Kms your car is now over 263,000. If the transmission fluid has never been changed it just might me toast. Just occurred to me that the spinning you are referring to might be CV joint. These and bearings do suffer from wear over time...


----------



## Account deactivated (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks again and i haven't had the time yet to observe the fluid, its still 20 degree weather in Wisconsin plus i don't have a garage or anywhere warm to do small car maintenance here in college but i'm planning on having it looked at when i take it in for an oil change later this week


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Could be an exhaust leak! Lift your hood and look!


----------



## Account deactivated (Apr 3, 2014)

CMax03 said:


> Could be an exhaust leak! Lift your hood and look!


the silencer part of my exhaust is actually a little damaged, meaning the outside steel is peeled off all the way but its still covered and no leaks are seen. 
Could replacing the whole exhaust possibly fix the problem because im kinda planning on doing it anyway, but its necessity depends on how soon i do it


----------



## Dmags878 (May 27, 2014)

hi guys, 

I also encountered lost of power and noticed a white smoke at the back of my car. i stopped for a few minutes (engine running) and i step on the accelerator and the car runs normally again. 

Is this something to do with the computer box?

Btw, my car is nissan sentra 2003 AT. 

thanks.


----------

